

Kohonen's self organazing maps for dummies (with code) - elpuri
http://www.ai-junkie.com/ann/som/som1.html

======
anigbrowl
Nice. The potential of Kohonen maps is shown in the context of a dynamic audio
manipulation tool in this software that I like, where it's referred to as a
'metasurface': <http://www.audiomulch.com/info.htm>

